
Windows – Install Node.js and NPM.js Raw - n34r
https://gist.github.com/anovsiradj/e19f476a71b96e6b99da5b4b629a2553
======
moondev
Or in bash for windows:

curl -sL
[https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_5.x](https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_5.x) |
sudo -E bash -

sudo apt-get install -y nodejs

~~~
n34r
on my machine: 'curl' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

